# Track all the heritage units!



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Found this site while browsing around that tells you where they all are based on railfans spotting them. Also tells you which direction they are traveling and if available where it is heading

https://www.heritageunits.com/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Steve, I think that has been posted before here on the site.

But a lot of new members might not have seen it.:smokin:


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes thank you, I am new and haven't seen it.


----------

